# How to change username?



## FlyingBird

Hello everyone

How to change username?

One moderator told me that i should contact administrator of this site.

i sent message to administrator but no answer, i wait already few days.

i would really like to change username.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Peterdg

Just a little patience!


----------



## FlyingBird

Hello Peter,

i sent message to admin 5-6 days ago, but no answer.

i am very patient, but isn't 6 days too much?


----------



## JustKate

No, it can often take several days. The administrator is the only one who can make this change, and he obviously has a *lot* of issues to cope with that are more immediate than this one. He'll get to it, though.


----------



## JamesM

These types of requests are usually held until the database can be updated for several at once, as I understand it.  WordReference actually has to go offline, albeit briefly, to make such a change to the data tables.


----------



## FlyingBird

if its hard to change username, than i want at least to create new account with new username and to delete this one.
is that possible?


----------



## Peterdg

FlyingBird said:


> if its hard to change username, than i want at least to create new account with new username and to delete this one.
> is that possible?


You can create a new account and stop using the current one, but the current one cannot be deleted.


----------



## FlyingBird

Are you sure? i tought its forbidden to have more than 1 account.


----------



## Peterdg

Well, I think I have read that in another thread. Let me look for it.

EDIT:

Apparently, this method is only allowed if you have less than 100 posts. So, I guess you'll have to be patient till the administrator finds some time to change your username.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Please see here

http://forum.wordreference.com/sendmessage.php


----------

